# Hitman Film "Agent 47": Rupert Friend ersetzt verstorbenen Paul Walker als Titelhelden



## Matthias Dammes (10. Januar 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Hitman Film "Agent 47": Rupert Friend ersetzt verstorbenen Paul Walker als Titelhelden* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Hitman Film "Agent 47": Rupert Friend ersetzt verstorbenen Paul Walker als Titelhelden


----------



## Soulja110 (10. Januar 2014)

Timothy Olyphant war doch spitze in der Rolle, wieso der Wechsel?


----------



## Dyson (10. Januar 2014)

Also einen bescheideneren Hitman als Timothy Olyphant hat die Welt noch nicht gesehen. Paul Walker wäre genauso eine Katastrophe gewesen für den Charakter eines Hitman. Weichgespühlte Sunnyboys passen da nicht da könen sie schauspielern was sie wollen.
Ruper Friend kenne ich nicht, aber die Chancen stehen gut das er besser ist als die anderen Zwei...


----------



## UthaSnake (10. Januar 2014)

Rupert Friend gefällt mir in Homeland schon richtig gut! 
Als Hitman?  Nun, in Hollywood ist alles möglich - ich lass mich gern überraschen


----------

